# I was once a productive member of society....



## swisscheese (21/11/19)

Hi Guys,

I thought someone might appreciate this total waste of time.

Couldn't find an opaque cap for my wasp nano.
Love the minions.
Had some minion battery wraps to play with.

The result:


Pic edited and rotated by the helpful Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/19)

mmm Like the idea , think some of my driptips need a re wrap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (21/11/19)

swisscheese said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought someone might appreciate this total waste of time.
> 
> ...


Totally awesome dude

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)

laughing at the title of your thread @swisscheese !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## swisscheese (22/11/19)

Are there batteries with a diameter over 22mm. I couldn't get my wrap over the 22mm tube mod in picture. Could be a matchy matchy combo. A nice gift for my niece


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/19)

You get the 26650 but I’ve never seen wraps on sale for them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## swisscheese (22/11/19)

Thanks for the lead, most helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

swisscheese said:


> Are there batteries with a diameter over 22mm. I couldn't get my wrap over the 22mm tube mod in picture. Could be a matchy matchy combo. A nice gift for my niece


I know you get heatshrink for holding wires etc in place, same principle, and you get a lot of sizes. Not sure if you will get some over 22 mm, but they come in various colors. A auto spare wholesaler or some of the smaller places may be able to tell you more, or auto-electrician maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I know you get heatshrink for holding wires etc in place, same principle, and you get a lot of sizes. Not sure if you will get some over 22 mm, but they come in various colors. A auto spare wholesaler or some of the smaller places may be able to tell you more, or auto-electrician maybe.


Also electrical supply store/outlet.
You get quite big diameters,but also sales dependant.
Brights has various diameters in small packs for sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------

